# incadescent bulb for cloner?



## zem (Jan 3, 2010)

heyy there everyone  it's cloning day for me and this time i'm going with oasis cubes for cloning and i want to heat up my small cloning chamber so i was thinkin of putting an incadescent bulb 75 watts in there and i was wondering if that bulb would provide the clones with the little light they need or is it no good at all? i know they need some light but not much i also dont want it to be very strong but compact fluros of 18watt give almost as much lumens as a 100w incdescent but it's a different kind of light and im worried the clones wouldnt be able to benefit from the incadescent light? anyone tried this?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

I would not use it. Many people have tried it and ended up with a lot of stretch.

I guess I better call Mother Nature and tell her to turn down the brightness of the sun otherwise all of her plants will die when they are young from getting to much light. Where in the world does it say that clones will not grow under bright lights? I have planted seeds and cloned under a 1000 watts with no ill effects. IME


----------



## zem (Jan 3, 2010)

no they will not die under strong light but they dont need it in the start and i cant fit it in my little dome, i always clone with compact fluros, hmmm i guess i will put incadescent and fluros in there this should warm it up a little bit


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

I would just put floros or those cfls..just say no to incadescents


----------



## zem (Jan 3, 2010)

Duck i need something that gives heat i would need many fluros i dont wana go shopping now  i will work with what i have will put my cfl and add the incadescent for warming it up  it's the first time i make all my clones with oasis usually i would add a heater i my cloner but the cloner is currently busy and i'm expanding my grow adding a light so ineed some more clones and the "dome" im using is actually a closet that i will lay down and use its door as a lid  thanks


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2010)

I think the incandescent light wld probably provide very little in the way of usable light...if you really need it for heat then it and a cfl wld be a better option...my clones stay under the HPS light in my veg tent and they hve no problems...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2010)

CFL,s put off plenty heat,,and are cheaper to run,,not to mention the plant can use thr light from CFL,s,,where as Incandesant light has nothing to offer for growth.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2010)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 3, 2010)

if you still cant get your heat up, there is a ceramic reptile heater that screws into an incandesant fixture. come in all wattages.


----------



## zem (Jan 3, 2010)

ok so i found a 100watt incadescent i put it in my cloner and temp was closing up to 90 so i removed and placed my cfl temps went down to 72 i want it somewhere in between  damn it was a long cloning session i ended up not puttin them in closet i found a great cardboard box with styrofoam tray on its bottom i made a rail and hung my light there and covered it  i'll take a pic in some time i'm takin a break gona go down gona try with a 40w incadescent aside with my cfl hope this works  just a question what do you think i should aim for as temps with oasis cubes which are similar to rockwool? (i mean the atmosphere temp and not rootzone temps)


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 3, 2010)

clones like it a lil warmer (80*) & def more humidity then rooted plants.


----------



## zem (Jan 4, 2010)

there it is   i'll get a small 40watt incadescent and place it in there too this should raise temps further, thanks


----------



## cubby (Jan 4, 2010)

Unless those plants can read an incandescent bulb is worthless...


----------



## zem (Jan 4, 2010)

i have a 35watt cfl in there with the 40w incadescent temp is at 84 stable, i wanted it at 80, i have a new idea though i got some more styrofoam, i'll cover the walls with it and then remove that incadescent, it should insulate that box more i think it would warm it up with that cfl alone, we shall see


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 4, 2010)

why not just put a ceiling on it? another piece of carboard left loose so you could rotate it to vent/dial it in.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 4, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: :yeahthat:



:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2010)

dogfishw i have a lid on 
so i added another CFL 15watts today no more incadescent in there, i have 30watt + 15watt CFL box raised from floowr and bottom covered with styrofoam, temps are at 76, very good! i still didnt insulate the walls tho


----------



## zem (Jan 15, 2010)

still no sign of roots! thats a very hard to clone plant normally, clones still looking awesome, im still hopefull


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 15, 2010)

not even root bumps on them? sorry im not a botanist so i dont know correct terminology. im guessing no more than a week if not in a couple days. usually 10-14 days. what strain is it?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2010)

try the DIY bubble cloner....90-100% succes rate.


----------



## zem (Jan 15, 2010)

it is a william's wonder, i have a bubbler cloner already, 90-100% success rate is dependent on strain. my other plant i always get 100% in the cloner i chose oasis this time cuz it's easier to keep temps with insulation and couple lamps than having to add water heater + i always used bubble cloning so i chose to give em a try with oasis. i dont know if they have root bumps cuz theyr in the oasis but they lookin very healthy


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry zem totally slipped my fading memory that youre in oasis cubes. duh. off subject, did you figure out your venturi problem?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2010)

cool..no wilting ?


----------



## zem (Jan 15, 2010)

doc no i havent but i havent tried again cuz i dont know wat else i could try, i just placed the airline on the side of outlet but it pumped water out  anyway i put a pump on timer to just top my res im using bubbler for airing.
puffmonkey no theyr not wilting at all they look exactly like they did in those pics i posted


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 15, 2010)

ill try to get ahold of a powerhead rep i used to deal w/ to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## zem (Jan 20, 2010)

i took a whole new bunch of clones today i put em in bigger closet and its much bigger space then that box i had to add 100watt incadescebt along with 3 cfls total 90watts to get temps back to 80! its cold today. i took a lot from my other plants the ones that are easy to clone because i'm worried the 1st ones i took will again fail to clone. i tell ya this plant gives the best bud you couldsee but it's very low in cloning rates.


----------



## zem (Jan 24, 2010)

the old ones are starving to death as usual! 20 days and nothing, temps are at 80 closed dome but no roots and theyr starting to get yellow brown tips, some still look like i took them yesterday. i'll eventually end up with 2 or 3 rooted thats what usually happens, thats crazy, i took like 35 clones.


----------



## zem (Jan 26, 2010)

5 clones rooted!  from the old ones thats at least cuz they haveroots shooting out the bottom, i bet there are othersthat will show up the roots shortly and still hidden in that oasis cube. i gave em a slight feeding to help em. they took so long, lets hope i get 10 or more rooted outa them this time


----------



## zem (Jan 26, 2010)

there  you can see how theyr yellowing feeding on themselves


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 26, 2010)

woo hoo about time huh? what is your substrate temp? curious as to think this might be some of the problem.


----------



## zem (Jan 27, 2010)

doc i dont know the substrate temp but the dome was kept at 80


----------



## Growdude (Jan 27, 2010)

My suggestion is to take smaller clones with less sets of leaves.
after a day or 2 take off the dome all together.

If you give them a light nute dose use bloom nutes.


----------



## zem (Jan 30, 2010)

total is now 6 rooted clones, i gave the cloner a foilar feeding it seemsto help! i think some more will pop, cuz there are some i think are even stretching but still havent showed roots outa that oasis. GD do you think that removing the dome before roots pop isa good idea? i thought that humidity and heat woulkd help the clone form its roots. i will not giveup on this plant simply becuz its worth it, next time i will do scarification to all my clones, i think this might help a lot sincethe clones seem to me like they wana root but havin a hard time to push those roots outatheir stems, cheers


----------



## zem (Jan 30, 2010)

i just checked on them and :shocked: 4 more rooters! total 10 rooted now  i managed to get a higher rate for sure lets see how much higher


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 31, 2010)

good to hear. happy that it finally paid out some dividends.


----------



## zem (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks doc 2 more rooters 12 total rooted out of 32 that's 37.5% already. i was curious about the new batch of clones taken 10 days ago so i just raised one and it's got a root goin out of the cube :holysheep: those are real quick rooters


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 31, 2010)

:woohoo: :bong: :bong: :bong: :ciao: :bolt:


----------



## zem (Feb 7, 2010)

hello all  i sarted my own ournal, check it out  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52367


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2010)

i counted the total rooted clones as i was rearranging my cloner and i got a total of 16/32 rooted exactly 50% out of the william's wonder. the blue frost clones were taken more than 2 weeks after and they rooted 100% under less optimal conditions. thats the 1st time i get this rate out of the william's wonder actually i used to get like only 2-3 rooted clones out of it. this pic shows the ones that didnt root, not dead, just standing there starving and not rooting. i dont know wat else i could try. currently i took some more and tried scarification but my hopes are not high so i took many blue frost clones with them, cheers


----------

